# My hip hurts. What could it be?



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

My left hip is hurting right in the joint where the femur locks in. It does not hurt all the time but only when I put weight on it a certain way or pivot a certain way. It's a pretty sharp pain when it comes on and almost makes it feel like it is going to give out on me. I just got done with knee surgery a few months ago and now this!?! I did take a tumble into the woods the other day and landed on this side. I'm not sure what kind of twisting motion or torque was put on it though. I just can't recall. It's been about a week now and it does not feel any better. I've rolled it out with the foam roller but it doesn't really reach it. A tennis ball can kind of hit it, but doesn't seem to make it feel any better.

Is this something like a ligament or muscle or is it (please say no) structural?


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

I think it's xray time. Deep pain that you can't get to and doesn't get any better. I don't want to say femoral neck fracture. And yes if it's a small partial you can walk on it.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

mlepito said:


> I think it's xray time. Deep pain that you can't get to and doesn't get any better. I don't want to say femoral neck fracture. And yes if it's a small partial you can walk on it.


Yeah, I was afraid someone would say that. Thanks for the info. I think I'll call my doc and go through the standard protocol. It's not a dibilitating pain, but when it is there I really know it.

If I have done something to bugger my hip I'm going to be seriously bummed.  I just got semi healed up from my knee surgery. I need to take up stamp collecting!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You could have just managed to "pinch a nerve". I have some problem that my ball and socket doesn't work properly and the ball "hooks up" in the socket and causes my entire hip to rotate forward instead of just me leg. When I get it "out" I hear a loud pop. The pain is more of an annoying thing to me, not deep pain unless it stays that way for several days. get it checked if you have a trusted physio/doc.


----------



## dennisadhs (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have a lot of pain standing up then you very well could have some sort of fracture. I did a super D and also landed on my hip. It swelled up like a grapefruit, but in the end its just the bursa that has swelled. Def. get some x-rays just to rule anything out.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Weird, I just got x-rays done this morning because I have a hip/lower back thing going on...


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I ended up going to my doc. He said to give it a couple of weeks to see if it is simply a pulled ligament or muscle. If it's not better, we will do some imaging. It really hurts when I happen to catch it in the wrong position. It never swelled, so he did not think it was any kind of contusion. I am literally praying that I did damage the joint.


----------

